# LUFTWAFFE DEFENDING SKY



## sunny91 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great show sunni


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

Sobering, Sunny..... another good one.

Charles


----------



## Godverdoom (Jan 21, 2008)

sunny91 said:


> Sunny



It must be a compliment that you have rip a VID from my youtube. I made this film, but how did you rip it of Youtube???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2008)

Godverdoom said:


> It must be a compliment that you have rip a VID from my youtube. I made this film, but how did you rip it of Youtube???



Uh Oh....


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 21, 2008)

If i understand what his your question: I download it in .FLV after i change
the file to have ,WMV.

Sunny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2008)

I think he is wondering why you are downloading his video and posting it as your own without giving him credit for it. He is the rightfull owner of the video. 

I am sure he does not mind you sharing it since he put it on YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. but he does deserve the credit for it.


----------



## Godverdoom (Jan 21, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think he is wondering why you are downloading his video and posting it as your own without giving him credit for it. He is the rightfull owner of the video.
> 
> I am sure he does not mind you sharing it since he put it on YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. but he does deserve the credit for it.



Talking about rightfull owner, i am, but it is a compilation i made was from some stock footage. No i dont mind, but i did not know it could be done. Anyway. Keep it up


----------



## seesul (Jan 21, 2008)

Godverdoom said:


> Talking about rightfull owner, i am, but it is a compilation i made was from some stock footage. No i dont mind, but i did not know it could be done. Anyway. Keep it up



Yep, here´s the program called YouTube Catcher YouTube Catcher - Download


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

interesting that a guy lays claim to the video that has cine film clips from cine films that I own .......... that have been broadcasted all over the net since the late 1990's, sorry but it just doesn't work that way

hmmmmmmmmmm don't think you own anything except the music friend


----------

